# VEP: three newbie questions



## markit (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm starting to get my feet wet with VEP and experimenting before diving deeper into it. Here are three newbie questions I've been wondering about:

*Kontakt snapshots:*
I know there's probably no correct nor wrong answer here. Still, I'd love to understand how other people use instruments that provide hundreds of snapshots and are essentially snapshot-driven.

*Future changes to routing:*
Let's say I set up my channels nicely with all the output in ascending order. What happens if a developer releases a new patch for an instrument? Again, there's probably no correct nor wrong answer here... But I was wondering what could be the best approach to update an instance!

*macOS and Windows cross-compatibility:*
Are `.vesp64` and `.vep64` files compatibile across MacOS and Windows?


----------



## erodred (May 6, 2021)

markit said:


> I'm starting to get my feet wet with VEP and experimenting before diving deeper into it. Here are three newbie questions I've been wondering about:
> 
> *Kontakt snapshots:*
> I know there's probably no correct nor wrong answer here. Still, I'd love to understand how other people use instruments that provide hundreds of snapshots and are essentially snapshot-driven.
> ...


I cant address the first two questions. But I switched from a mac mini to a windows computer and I was able to transfer the files across two machines pretty easily, included cubase template files. I cant remember if I had to do anything special but it was not difficult.


----------

